# Another "First Century" thread



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Today I rode the Reach the Beach century from Beaverton to Pacific City, OR. I had tried to get a group of friends to ride with me, but they all wound up flaking so I was on my own. Between a shoulder injury, packing to move, and the general crappiness of the spring weather I didn't get in nearly enough training rides. I knew going in that it was going to be a long day. With plenty of water and snacks/gels in hand I departed at 7:00 on my 1987 Bianchi Volpe. I skipped the first rest area at 14 miles and was feeling good as we got into the steep hills. I missed a turn and wound up adding about 2-3 miles and 2 steep hills to the ride. On the way back I stopped to help another lost rider that had blown a tire. We got back on track and I felt great. At the 23 mile rest area I stopped long enough to refill a water bottle, grab a banana and open a Cliff Bar. Heading out of town and into the rolling hills of wine country my legs started cramping. By the 30 mile mark it was hard to ride up the slightest incline and I must have looked like a clown trying to stand up and stretch as I pedaled, hunched over and cursing. I stopped at the 40 mile rest area, skipped the lunch line, refilled my bottles, grabbed a PB&J and some fruit snack bars, stretched a little, and jumped back in the saddle. The cramps returned but I just kept going. Another brief stop at the 50 mile rest area to relieve myself, more snacks stuffed in my jersey and hydrating, some stretching, and I was off again. The cramps kept coming back. Fortunately we were out of the hills so I was able to keep up a slow pace without hurting too much. Another quick stop at the 64 mile mark and finally the cramps subsided heading out of town. By mile 70 they were gone, with only the residual soreness bothering me. Another quick stop at mile 76 and I was on my bike until the end. I skipped the 90 mile rest stop because I was feeling great and didn't want to blow it. The last several miles had a pretty strong headwind, but I trading drafting with another rider to make it a little more tolerable. With the detour I covered 106 miles in 7 hours, 42 minutes. A much slower pace than I expected but I made it. As an added bonus my wife and kids unexpectedly were at the finish line to cheer me on. We finished the afternoon with a dinner at the Tillamook Cheese Factory. A bacon cheeseburger never tasted so good! Next time I will prepare my body better and start spending more time riding hills. However I have come a long way from the 40 pounds overweight lard-ass that could barely ride 10 miles this time last year. Thank you guys for the good advice about minimizing rest stops and making it a mental challenge as much as a physical one. There were times when I was pretty sure that my body was giving out, but I just toughed it out and kept going. All in all it was a great way to say goodbye to Oregon. I'm looking forward to seeing how much trouble I can get myself into on the bike in Arizona.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi B4 Ford, congratulations on the extra effort and completing your century! Sure is a nice feeling to complete one.

I wonder what causes cramps? I must be blessed as I can not remember ever having a cramp while riding. I do get abdominal cramps sometimes when I run but it's only after I do 110 sit ups in two sets just before the run.

Anyhow, take care - Axlenut


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Congratulations, and well done! The sense of accomplishment really comes through in your post. Good for you. You'll never forget that day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gopherus Agassizii (May 28, 2011)

Your wife is a cool lady. Great ride.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

what supposed to be a go-anywhere bike ride last saturday with my friend became an 80 mile trip. we decided to ride from la to irwindale (san gabriel river bike path) to seal beach and back. it was a great trip. i just wish there are more decent place to eat over at the seal beach area.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Great write-up!

I'm gearing up to do my first century in just four days from now. Can't wait...9000ft elevation though. Challenge accepted.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

Vibe said:


> Great write-up!
> 
> I'm gearing up to do my first century in just four days from now. Can't wait...9000ft elevation though. Challenge accepted.


if you are gonna cross-over from reddit, you should use the proper image


----------



## Standalone (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done. A mid ride low point and second wind is better than my mid-90's bonk last summer!


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Offline said:


> if you are gonna cross-over from reddit, you should use the proper image


I hail from bodybuilding forums misc section. Never been to Reddit.


----------

